# Homo sexuals



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you believe homosexuality is genetic?



Yes, biology plays a part.


47%
No, it's a choice and not science.


53%

Thank you for voting.


That poll was on Yahoo's front page. I cannot believe so many people STILL think like this. Sure, many make the choice to try it, but I think for the vast majority, homosexuals are born that way, yes?


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2012)

Genetic I think.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-12/nifm-sfe120612.php

Study finds epigenetics, not genetics, underlies homosexuality

KNOXVILLE &#8211; Epigenetics &#8211; how gene expression is regulated by temporary switches, called epi-marks &#8211; appears to be a critical and overlooked factor contributing to the long-standing puzzle of why homosexuality occurs.


According to the study, published online today in The Quarterly Review of Biology, sex-specific epi-marks, which normally do not pass between generations and are thus "erased," can lead to homosexuality when they escape erasure and are transmitted from father to daughter or mother to son.


From an evolutionary standpoint, homosexuality is a trait that would not be expected to develop and persist in the face of Darwinian natural selection. Homosexuality is nevertheless common for men and women in most cultures. Previous studies have shown that homosexuality runs in families, leading most researchers to presume a genetic underpinning of sexual preference. However, no major gene for homosexuality has been found despite numerous studies searching for a genetic connection.


In the current study, researchers from the Working Group on Intragenomic Conflict at the National Institute for Mathematical and Biological Synthesis (NIMBioS) integrated evolutionary theory with recent advances in the molecular regulation of gene expression and androgen-dependent sexual development to produce a biological and mathematical model that delineates the role of epigenetics in homosexuality.


Epi-marks constitute an extra layer of information attached to our genes' backbones that regulates their expression. While genes hold the instructions, epi-marks direct how those instructions are carried out &#8211; when, where and how much a gene is expressed during development. Epi-marks are usually produced anew each generation, but recent evidence demonstrates that they sometimes carryover between generations and thus can contribute to similarity among relatives, resembling the effect of shared genes.


Sex-specific epi-marks produced in early fetal development protect each sex from the substantial natural variation in testosterone that occurs during later fetal development. Sex-specific epi-marks stop girl fetuses from being masculinized when they experience atypically high testosterone, and vice versa for boy fetuses. Different epi-marks protect different sex-specific traits from being masculinized or feminized &#8211; some affect the genitals, others sexual identity, and yet others affect sexual partner preference. However, when these epi-marks are transmitted across generations from fathers to daughters or mothers to sons, they may cause reversed effects, such as the feminization of some traits in sons, such as sexual preference, and similarly a partial masculinization of daughters.


The study solves the evolutionary riddle of homosexuality, finding that "sexually antagonistic" epi-marks, which normally protect parents from natural variation in sex hormone levels during fetal development, sometimes carryover across generations and cause homosexuality in opposite-sex offspring. The mathematical modeling demonstrates that genes coding for these epi-marks can easily spread in the population because they always increase the fitness of the parent but only rarely escape erasure and reduce fitness in offspring.


"Transmission of sexually antagonistic epi-marks between generations is the most plausible evolutionary mechanism of the phenomenon of human homosexuality," said the study's co-author Sergey Gavrilets, NIMBioS' associate director for scientific activities and a professor at the University of Tennessee-Knoxville.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 12, 2012)

real science wins again vs public poll science aka majority rule pseudo science


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 12, 2012)

i couldn't give a rat's ass if it's genetic or choice.. why on earth would i?? you know how much time i spend a day concerning myself with homosexual thoughts?? absolutely zero..
idk why all of these people gaf why gays are gay, unless of course they're thinking of becoming gay themselves..

to sum it up.. who cares why someone is gay?? not i said the fly.. not me said the bee..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 12, 2012)

it's not offensive to say it's a choice just like it's not offensive to say they were born that way. That would be like saying it's offensive to choose to be straight or you were born straight.. The fuck? It's whatever. I would like to know the answer though so I can spread the truth.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Dec 12, 2012)

lol I do not think it's genetic, we don't have animals that are born gay so why us? Most deffinetly a choice. Maybe something happened when they were younger that made them affiliate the same sex with being sexually arousing or they just wanted to try it and liked it. idk but that's my opinion.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> lol I do not think it's genetic, we don't have animals that are born gay so why us? Most deffinetly a choice. Maybe something happened when they were younger that made them affiliate the same sex with being sexually arousing or they just wanted to try it and liked it. idk but that's my opinion.





Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-12/nifm-sfe120612.php
> 
> Study finds epigenetics, not genetics, underlies homosexuality
> 
> ...



..................


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> lol I do not think it's genetic, we don't have animals that are born gay so why us? .


Maybe you should read this http://www.news-medical.net/news/2006/10/23/20718.aspx


----------



## CrownMeKing (Dec 12, 2012)

Pada - I cannot for the life of me read all that right now but I know it's somethin disproving what I said, then again it was just my opinion.



kinetic said:


> Maybe you should read this http://www.news-medical.net/news/2006/10/23/20718.aspx


Dude they 'practice' homo sexuality but they end up going back to an opposite sex so I wouldn't count that. There aren't animals that stay with the same sex or only get boned by the same sex,


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 12, 2012)

How many threads are about this now?

Too damn many.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2012)

Here we go with this thread again.

As a pansexual, this shit flies straight over my head. I can't open or shut the door on someone on the basis of their gender alone but hey *shrugs*


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Pada - I cannot for the life of me read all that right now but I know it's somethin disproving what I said, then again it was just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude they 'practice' homo sexuality but they end up going back to an opposite sex so I wouldn't count that. There aren't animals that stay with the same sex or only get boned by the same sex,


you seem like an intelligent fellow.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Dude they 'practice' homo sexuality but they end up going back to an opposite sex so I wouldn't count that. There aren't animals that stay with the same sex or only get boned by the same sex,


3rd paragraph down.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

either way i would not fuck with alot of gay men, especially in san fransisco, they understand 50% of people are ignorant and stupid, so they beef up and trust me, no man wants to get beat up by a gay man.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

Silicity said:


> no man wants to get beat up by a gay man.


My dad had a friend get beat up by a naked man once. He wasn't gay though.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2012)

I want Carne to be my permanent chaperone.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 12, 2012)

kinetic said:


> My dad had a friend get beat up by a naked man once. He wasn't gay though.


Were they fighting on a bed too?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Were they fighting on a bed too?


Lol no. 
Dude was drunk and went to his ex girlfriends house after leaving the bar. He had been a bother for a bit I guess. Well the new man didn't care for this interuption of their coitus. Came right out the front door and beat my dads friend up in the front lawn of a small downtown community. All the while wearing nothing but socks, this was according to witness that my dad knew and how he found the true story out.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 12, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> There aren't animals that stay with the same sex or only get boned by the same sex,



this is only half true, homosexuality in animals is well documented in many mammal species . . . . including lower and higher primates . .. .. and im not sure there arnt species that dont do same sex life friends


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2012)

some animals eat their young. i thought as humans, we were above all that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 12, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> some animals eat their young. i thought as humans, we were above all that.


 we are, i haven't heard of a mother human eating her baby in quite some time now..


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> we are, i haven't heard of a mother human eating her baby in quite some time now..


nah, we dont eat em anymore due to all the processing of tobacco leaves, gives ya cancer.

now we just rape,murder,steal, and all the while we like to stay up to date with these brutal things on our favorite news station


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i couldn't give a rat's ass if it's genetic or choice.. why on earth would i?? you know how much time i spend a day concerning myself with homosexual thoughts?? absolutely zero..
> idk why all of these people gaf why gays are gay, unless of course they're thinking of becoming gay themselves..
> 
> to sum it up.. who cares why someone is gay?? not i said the fly.. not me said the bee..


Knowledge for the sake of knowledge. Some people just want to understand how stuff works.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Silicity said:


> either way i would not fuck with alot of gay men, especially in san fransisco, they understand 50% of people are ignorant and stupid, so they beef up and trust me, no man wants to get beat up by a gay man.


lmfao, just ask Joey Diaz

[youtube]BbgNdhzf4XE[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> this is only half true, homosexuality in animals is well documented in many mammal species . . . . including lower and higher primates . .. .. and im not sure there arnt species that dont do same sex life friends


There are no Lesbian praying mantids. cn



racerboy71 said:


> we are, i haven't heard of a mother human eating her baby in quite some time now..


It's more of a dad thing. ESPN, a fatty, a pitcher and some baby back ribs. Let the festivities commence. cn


----------



## CrownMeKing (Dec 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem like an intelligent fellow.



I agree completely


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

we're all fools, the biggest of fools are the ones who think their smart.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

Silicity said:


> we're all fools, the biggest of fools are the ones who think their smart.


I'm not going to correct your grammar just in case you're trolling


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

i am so fucking tired of these threads


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

what they're and their? both work as their is possesive to who im talking about, they're would be more formal but its the internet and im not 100% wrong.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

Silicity said:


> what they're and their? both work as their is possesive to who im talking about, they're would be more formal but its the internet and im not 100% wrong.


Damnit Sili, capitlalize!


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 12, 2012)

Silicity said:


> what they're and their? both work as their is possesive to who im talking about, they're would be more formal but its the internet and im not 100% wrong.


No you are 100% wrong. "They're" is the only correct correct usage in that sentence.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

im on a tablet, its my only access to the internet and my auto correct and sentence correction doesnt want to work with the site and the mobile version lacks way to many things... plus i cant click on my words to make corrections for some reason because it just clicks everywhere else but where i point.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2012)

Silicity said:


> im on a tablet, its my only access to the internet and my auto correct and sentence correction doesnt want to work with the site and the mobile version lacks way to many things... plus i cant click on my words to make corrections for some reason because it just clicks everywhere else but where i point.


So that is it? Your just gonna leave it as is??????
Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> No you are 100% wrong. "They're" is the only correct correct usage in that sentence.


please enlighten me then, my english classes have been a fail since middle school and i havent taken it since.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 12, 2012)

Silicity said:


> please enlighten me then, my english classes have been a fail since middle school and i havent taken it since.


Their is possessive. They're is a contraction of they and are. 

*English


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

charface said:


> So that is it? Your just gonna leave it as is??????
> Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back?


hmm? when your fingers are big and the screen is small, the touch screen isnt as accurate anymore, and RIU doesnt allow me to even to click on my errors then i tend to just keep going as mostly everyone but the people that try to one up everyone, tend to understand and not care.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Their is possessive. They're is a contraction of they and are.
> 
> *English


and i understand that, my mistake on using the wrong word and everyone makes a deal out of it.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Their is possessive. They're is a contraction of they and are.
> 
> *English


Their home is a mess because they`re heathens.
Is that correct? Not being a dick I genuinely do not understand.


----------



## The Growery (Dec 12, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Maybe you should read this http://www.news-medical.net/news/2006/10/23/20718.aspx


lol a mental image came into my mind where we lived in a world where same sex intercourse was a normal way to resolve conflicts.


----------



## The Growery (Dec 12, 2012)

charface said:


> So that is it? Your just gonna leave it as is??????
> Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back?


lol classic. I use that line all the time. i'm aethiest btw


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

I was just busted chops in good fun, I didn't intend for a whole English lesson to erupt. 
Sidenote: I like those godaddy commercials, just saw one.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2012)

lol, I just decided if anyone corrects my shitty grammar I will just ask them a million questions.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

The Growery said:


> lol a mental image came into my mind where we lived in a world where same sex intercourse was a normal way to resolve conflicts.


So instead of killing Saddam, Bush would have just flown to Iraq and fucked him publicly.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

charface said:


> Their home is a mess because they`re heathens.
> Is that correct? Not being a dick I genuinely do not understand.


it doesnt matter nor should it unless you have a job that calls for correct pronunciation or prefer formal english, which might i add is a hell of alot harder to learn once you take college classes, high school english is a joke and needs to be revisited as college is on a whole new level of formal english.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2012)

kinetic said:


> So instead of killing Saddam, Bush would have just flown to Iraq and fucked him publicly.


Right in front of the whole family. In fact he would have had them line up in a circle.
Not a good egg in the bunch. He would have to do the state of the union address whilst fuckin the line would be so long. My fellow Americans ughhhhhh, NEXT!!!


----------



## CrownMeKing (Dec 12, 2012)

Believe me from so many people correcting me on here I finally learned to take my time and make sure my grammer and punctuation is correct. So I guess thanks to everyone lol. It's just hard when your trying to type fast to get your point in as fast as possible in heated debates.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok I'm done posting in this gay thread. People may get the wrong idea.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 12, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Do you believe homosexuality is genetic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple, old people are still alive. Give it some more time till they all die off.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 12, 2012)

charface said:


> Their home is a mess because they`re heathens.
> Is that correct? Not being a dick I genuinely do not understand.


Yes, that there is correct.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Believe me from so many people correcting me on here I finally learned to take my time and make sure my grammer and punctuation is correct. So I guess thanks to everyone lol. It's just hard when your trying to type fast to get your point in as fast as possible in heated debates.


Honestly I do learn from being on the web. I have a very little formal education
and not enough drive to go take a class or even google it all at once.
I want to continue picking it up as I go because it has limited me in the past.
Not life or death by any stretch of the imagination but it is embarrassing at times.
Ok back to the topic. Where the fuck is Clayton???


----------



## Trolling (Dec 12, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> some animals eat their young. i thought as humans, we were above all that.


They eat it only because they don't want predators around to smell it, or so what I've read, mostly wild instincts.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 12, 2012)

Silicity said:


> hmm? when your fingers are big and the screen is small, the touch screen isnt as accurate anymore, and RIU doesnt allow me to even to click on my errors then i tend to just keep going as mostly everyone but the people that try to one up everyone, tend to understand and not care.


I'm always using a phone, Google spell check is the bomb diggity.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I'm always using a phone, Google spell check is the bomb diggity.


i got a galaxy tab 2 7in and it has some faulties, gonna get a galaxy s3 phone for sure.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2012)

Trolling said:


> They eat it only because they don't want predators around to smell it, or so what I've read, mostly wild instincts.


they eat them because they are gay.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 12, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> they eat them because they are gay.


lol....................


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2012)

I use my iPad sometimes. I'm on my iPhone4 right now.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 12, 2012)

Hah! I'm on the iBrick, I think it's the second gen iphone it has the bottom half black stock and 8 gigs, dont even know the ios but i can hardly get any apps and there isnt enough room to hold all my music so I have to pick and choose what to put on it. All the apps require at least ios 3 most the time which this doesnt have, along with not having multi-tasking which annoys me most, its not activated as an actual phone and its slow as a snail lol. Damn I wish it would auto correct on riu mobile.

On topic, I'm going with not a choice.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 12, 2012)

speaking of gay. Did you guys notice the heart that appears when you give a like? Sorry guys, no more likes from me.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been said, i was too lazy to read the six pages, but can't it be a little of both? I think some people are gay because they were born that way and I think some people are gay because things happened to them, or didn't, in life that confused them psychologically and they end up the opposite way than they were programmed. For instance, a boy raped by his priest? A kid picked on and called gay from the time of first social interaction with peers? So on and so on. I'm not talking on experience here trust me, the only gay porn I jerk off to is lovely lesbians bangin each other, oh yeah. Best way to check your sexuality right there.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 12, 2012)

my gaydar just went off.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2012)

no no no that's a sow! cn


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 12, 2012)

It's off the charts in here.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Stellah (Dec 12, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-12/nifm-sfe120612.php
> 
> Study finds epigenetics, not genetics, underlies homosexuality
> 
> ...






Read this the other day very interesting.Personally I just do not see why we even talk about it....I do not care what another person does behind closed doors.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i am so fucking tired of these threads


Me too, Sunny. I'm sorry I started it. my main point was I could not believe Yahoo had a poll on it to begin with, but then I think I was even more shocked at the results.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 12, 2012)

Stellah said:


> Read this the other day very interesting.Personally I just do not see why we even talk about it....I do not care what another person does behind closed doors.


Don't you want to understand the mechanics behind it? Am I the only person that is curious as to how stuff works, whether or not it will have any practical application other than to satisfy my curiosity and expand my knowledge? I don't really care if you grow black hair, or have black skin, or like dudes, or eat only pizza, but to fundamentally understand how and why those things happen is pretty cool.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 12, 2012)

A psychologist once told me it was a chemical imbalance in the persons head. 

LOL, Clayton. Remember what you said on TV?
_"Sir, my message is simple. Niggers, Jews, Homosexuals, mexicans, a-rabs, and all different sorts of chinks stink! and i hate 'em."_

[video=youtube;HVoQQ-kh_BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVoQQ-kh_BM[/video]


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2012)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> A psychologist once told me it was a chemical imbalance in the persons head.
> 
> LOL, Clayton. Remember what you said on TV?
> _"Sir, my message is simple. Niggers, Jews, Homosexuals, mexicans, a-rabs, and all different sorts of chinks stink! and i hate 'em."_
> ...


It pains me when I think of him divorcing his wife for being a N1663r lover.
She should have told him.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 12, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> my gaydar just went off.


Thankfully I never had a priest and unfortunately I was the one being the bully on the playground. I come come from a town of less than 5000 people so I've had the opportunity to watch a lot of people grow up, some times start to finish. People will try to conceal themselves in this town which a lot of times only makes them stand out more.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 12, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> Don't you want to understand the mechanics behind it? Am I the only person that is curious as to how stuff works, whether or not it will have any practical application other than to satisfy my curiosity and expand my knowledge? I don't really care if you grow black hair, or have black skin, or like dudes, or eat only pizza, but to fundamentally understand how and why those things happen is pretty cool.


Exactly.. People get butt hurt (lol) when it comes to "gay" threads. I still don't understand why.


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

Faggs all of u


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Exactly.. People get butt hurt (lol) when it comes to "gay" threads. I still don't understand why.


lack of lube, maybe?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Exactly.. People get butt hurt (lol) when it comes to "gay" threads. I still don't understand why.


then do some GO*DAMN real research on it and quit fucking playing on a stoner fucking forum. GET OUT OF THE CLOSET!!! WATCH GAY PORN!!!! have a real motherfucking conversation with a group of us and see why this pisses us (ME) off...
HEP i think you are just dying to come out but don't have the balls


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> Don't you want to understand the mechanics behind it? Am I the only person that is curious as to how stuff works, whether or not it will have any practical application other than to satisfy my curiosity and expand my knowledge? I don't really care if you grow black hair, or have black skin, or like dudes, or eat only pizza, but to fundamentally understand how and why those things happen is pretty cool.


are you really this fucking stupid???


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> are you really this fucking stupid???


Are you gay?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you gay?


no shit, pay much attention around here?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

move this to the sexuality section please so i don't have to keep seeing this type of childish shit


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> no shit, pay much attention around here?


A gay dick.. who would have guessed?

'unsubscribe', quit crying.


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you gay?


no he is gay-y r-tard


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A gay dick.. who would have guessed?
> 
> 'unsubscribe', quit crying.


a lesbian sherlock
play mod and do your job and move this to your forum 
do you allow others to be abused
then stop allowing homosexuals to be bashed and abused here
this is total bullshit and you know it
OP himself knows it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> a lesbian sherlock
> play mod and do your job and move this to your forum
> do you allow others to be abused
> then stop allowing homosexuals to be bashed and abused here
> ...


I can't move the thread, only the mods of the T&T section can.

Who's being abused?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

VER D said:


> no he is gay-y r-tard


thanks for making my point KEANDAR
hey everyone let's start a why are you gay thread everyday so we can be abusive to our gay members, hey we are just trying to figure it out, hey what goes where... 
BULLSHIT


----------



## Drunkard (Dec 12, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech


Not that I approve of this thread either, too many out there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2012)

Drunkard said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech
> 
> 
> Not that I approve of this thread either, too many out there.


nice first post.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

Drunkard said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech
> 
> 
> Not that I approve of this thread either, too many out there.


welcome back budsmoker87


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> thanks for making my point KEANDAR
> hey everyone let's start a why are you gay thread everyday so we can be abusive to our gay members, hey we are just trying to figure it out, hey what goes where...
> BULLSHIT


Glad to help wuz only tryin to prove how childish this thread is


----------



## Drunkard (Dec 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> welcome back budsmoker87


I'll just say this since some of the older people already know me on here. My name was Trolling, I recently changed my name since I was tired of responding to idiots who don't know my name is suppose to be ironic...


----------



## Drunkard (Dec 12, 2012)

And no, I was not trolling when I posted that link.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> thanks for making my point KEANDAR
> hey everyone let's start a why are you gay thread everyday so we can be abusive to our gay members, hey we are just trying to figure it out, hey what goes where...
> BULLSHIT


How are gay members being abused?

You can ask me if being straight was a choice or not and I wouldn't mind. _I _wouldn't feel abused. Not sure why you feel it's abusive.


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

whoever posts on this thread is gay


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

witness the devolution of a thread.

devo is in queue.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> witness the devolution of a thread.
> 
> devo is in queue.


Do it do it do it.


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> witness the devolution of a thread.
> 
> devo is in queue.


Did someone say devo
[video=youtube;IIEVqFB4WUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

and it has been done.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How are gay members being abused?
> 
> You can ask me *if being straight was a choice or not and I wouldn't mind*. _I _wouldn't feel abused. Not sure why you feel it's abusive.





UncleBuck said:


> witness the devolution of a thread.
> 
> devo is in queue.


shibby .....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How are gay members being abused?
> 
> You can ask me if being straight was a choice or not and I wouldn't mind. _I _wouldn't feel abused. Not sure why you feel it's abusive.


have you ever been beaten for being straight? 
have you ever been called a fucking straight man? 
have you ever had to hide your affection for the love of your life because you could get shot?
of course you won't feel abused by someone asking you if you are straight, that's one of the more ignorant things you have ever said here.
i could give a shit less what you do, why are you so interested in what i do?
stop playing stupid Hep, you get into one of these threads and ask questions like this almost every other week. why don't you do it over at the other site????
I WANT PROOF, are you straight? I WANT PROOF, are you sure? I WANT PROOF, did you decide to like girls or did it just happen? I WANT PROOF. 
go get laid and quit fucking wondering how or why we do


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> have you ever been beaten for being straight?
> have you ever been called a fucking straight man?
> have you ever had to hide your affection for the love of your life because you could get shot?
> of course you won't feel abused by someone asking you if you are straight, that's one of the more ignorant things you have ever said here.
> ...


agreed 100%.

whenever heph's posting here annoys me, i just remind myself that he lives in texas and works at walmart and annoyance fades to pity.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> agreed 100%.
> 
> whenever heph's posting here annoys me, i just remind myself that he lives in texas and works at walmart and annoyance fades to pity.


Aaahh, this explains a lot. I didn't know any of this.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Aaahh, this explains a lot. I didn't know any of this.


and also is 18


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> have you ever been beaten for being straight?
> have you ever been called a fucking straight man?
> have you ever had to hide your affection for the love of your life because you could get shot?
> of course you won't feel abused by someone asking you if you are straight, that's one of the more ignorant things you have ever said here.
> ...


lol.. Aren't you a little dramatic? You didn't answer how it's abusive to ask if it's a choice or not.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2012)

ahhh jeeze


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> and also is 18


rainbowbrite also said he has a small penis. possibly even smaller than mine.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. Aren't you a little dramatic?


it's funny because it's ironic.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 13, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yes she did, rather clearly in the quote you attached.
> Hep I didn't wanna have to say this but...you are one stupid mother fucker. You just go around in circles with this one all th fucking time. I seriously think you are gay. Or maybe you are just as stupid as you seem. Since you can't even understand the simple hyperbole that mysunnyboy was using to demonstrate exactly why it's an abusive question, I don't expect you to understand much else.


She asked if I've ever been beaten. So sure, I see how beating somebody up for being gay is abusive. But how is this question abusive?

Not trying to hurt anybodys feelings btw


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2012)

Easy to reseal. Just press zipper together from end to end.

Store in a cool, dry place. Reseal bag to maintain freshness after opening.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Easy to reseal. Just press zipper together from end to end.
> 
> Store in a cool, dry place. Reseal bag to maintain freshness after opening.


do you still have the semen extravaganza going?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2012)

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. Aren't you a little dramatic? You didn't answer how it's abusive to ask if it's a choice or not.


no i'm not being dramatic.
do you think those statements are outrageous? over the top?
they are all true and i am trying to prove a point. 
you don't want to talk to me about it, you wanna post here to look cool. i have tried many times (i am seriously having deja vu) to speak to you and explain, as a lesbian, my experience. 
personally i think you just get off on the talk but that's neither here nor there.
the abuse comes not from asking a serious question, ONCE, and having an adult debate, AGAIN, it comes in this form


VER D said:


> no he is gay-y r-tard


 which litters every WHY ARE YOU GAY thread.
why are you acting so dense? you don't do this on the other site. do you really not get it or do i need to keep explaining it to you as an 18 year old male white texan walmart employee?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you still have the semen extravaganza going?


That was a one day blowout...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> no i'm not being dramatic.
> do you think those statements are outrageous? over the top?
> they are all true and i am trying to prove a point.
> you don't want to talk to me about it, you wanna post here to look cool. i have tried many times (i am seriously having deja vu) to speak to you and explain, as a lesbian, my experience.
> ...


Fair enough.. Gonna pm you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yes she did, rather clearly in the quote you attached.
> Hep I didn't wanna have to say this but...you are one stupid mother fucker. You just go around in circles with this one all the fucking time. I seriously think you are gay and confused. Or maybe you are just as stupid as you seem.
> 
> Since you can't even understand the simple hyperbole that mysunnyboy was using to demonstrate exactly why it's an abusive question, I don't expect you to understand much else.


i can talk down to him if that's what it takes
hep you're the poster boy from the closet story
don't mean to hurt your feelings or anything btw


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

I actually don't see how the question is abusive either. Maybe offensive but not abusive. And really the answer might actually be more offensive than the question.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2012)

BillyBobJoe said:


> I actually don't see how the question is abusive either. Maybe offensive but not abusive. And really the answer might actually be more offensive than the question.


it's called love billy, nothing offensive about it. please read VER D's post for an example of the abuse that follows these threads. 

not many mention LOVE, you mention sex. you want to know how it works. how does love work? or how does the sex between 2 ppl in love work? figure it out for yourselves. 



Hepheastus420 said:


> Fair enough.. Gonna pm you


hahaha did you really just ask me that in a PM?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> it's called love billy, nothing offensive about it. please read VER D's post for an example of the abuse that follows these threads.
> 
> not many mention LOVE, you mention sex. you want to know how it works. how does love work? or how does the sex between 2 ppl in love work? figure it out for yourselves.
> 
> ...


Sure, are you done?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 13, 2012)

So are you saying it's not the question itself but the dick answers and abuse that follows?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

BillyBobJoe said:


> I actually don't see how the question is abusive either. Maybe offensive but not abusive.


dude.

[h=2]a·bu·sive[/h] [uh-byoo-siv] Show IPA 
adjective 1. using, containing, or characterized by harshly or coarsely insulting language: an abusive author; abusive remarks. 

2. treating badly or injuriously; mistreating, especially physically: his abusive handling of the horse. 

3. wrongly used; corrupt: an abusive exercise of power.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So are you saying it's not the question itself but the dick answers and abuse that follows?


 +rep


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry sunnyboy, I didn't mean any harm. Thanks for clearing it up. The insults weren't necessary though. Like you showed me, the question isn't what's abusive (which is what I did), it's the abuse that comes from other people (not me).

Fair enough, I won't ask anymore because people get hurt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Sorry sunnyboy, I didn't mean any harm. Thanks for clearing it up. The insults weren't necessary though. Like you showed me, the question isn't what's abusive (which is what I did), it's the abuse that comes from other people (not me).
> 
> Fair enough, I won't ask anymore because people get hurt.


i think the question itself is abusive when asked repeatedly, like you are known to do.

the same type of ignorance that leads someone to ask that question over and over and over is the same type of ignorance that leads to much worse.

it's the difference between genuine intellectual curiosity and callous dickheaded harassment.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> dude.
> 
> [h=2]a·bu·sive[/h] [uh-byoo-siv] Show IPA
> adjective 1. using, containing, or characterized by harshly or coarsely insulting language: an abusive author; abusive remarks.
> ...


Bro, I must not be up to speed. I just don't think the initial question is abusive, ignorant yes. If I come across the wrong way it's just proof I have a hard time expressing what I really mean.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2012)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Bro, I must not be up to speed. I just don't think the initial question is abusive, ignorant yes. If I come across the wrong way it's just proof I have a hard time expressing what I really mean.


you seem nice enough, so i will put this in a way that might not be so mean.

you yourself have characterized the question as offensive and ignorant. so when one asks an offensive, ignorant question repeatedly, does that not seem to be a bit abusive or harassing?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;eb-JZSyhWSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb-JZSyhWSc[/video]


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem nice enough, so i will put this in a way that might not be so mean.
> 
> you yourself have characterized the question as offensive and ignorant. so when one asks an offensive, ignorant question repeatedly, does that not seem to be a bit abusive or harassing?


 I like your style, especially since I'm watching married with children right now. Like I said I'm not up to speed with this thread. If it's worn out than I'm done with it. Sorry for what offense I may have displayed. I just wanted to get mine in since the subject hits close to home. I have a gay cousin who recently came out to no surprise of the whole family. None of us care though, were just happy everyone is happy.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 13, 2012)

most definitely genetic, if anything i see it as a phenotype dependent mostly on a genotype.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone strong in their own skin or conviction wouldn't feel threatened by a simple question, even if it was asked repeatedly. 

Someone asks me why I'm straight two dozen times, they'll get the exact same answer two dozen times and I won't feel persecuted or offended once.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 13, 2012)

The only justification you need for asking why gay people are gay, is the fact that no one knows. To argue otherwise is to argue for ignorance over knowledge. In fact, the only sure way to stop people from asking is to give them an answer.

Considering evolution has a history of favoring traits which produce offspring, it seems rather odd for it to have preserved homosexuality. This suggests homosexuality is beneficial to genetic multiplication in some way, even if indirectly. It is a mystery that I for one find interesting. 


It&#8217;s now very common to hear people say, &#8220;I&#8217;m rather offended by that,&#8221; as if that gives them certain rights. It&#8217;s simply a whine. It&#8217;s no more than a whine. It has no meaning, it has no purpose, it has no reason to be respected as a phrase - &#8220;I&#8217;m so offended by that.&#8221; Well, so fucking what? - Stephen Fry


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 13, 2012)

As for it being a choice, anyone who asks this isn't putting much thought into it or are not being honest with themselves. You only need to look at your own life. Was your sexuality a choice? Could you make the choice to change? Do you suppose you are unique and everyone else gets a choice but you? Is it only gay people who get a choice? That would mean those people who get a choice always choose to be gay. Makes more sense to think that gay people's sexuality develops just like the rest of the population; gradually and without conscious effort.

So the fact that most people think it is a choice (according to yahoo) tells me that most people are not critical thinkers...something that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 13, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> lol I do not think it's genetic, we don't have animals that are born gay so why us? Most deffinetly a choice. Maybe something happened when they were younger that made them affiliate the same sex with being sexually arousing or they just wanted to try it and liked it. idk but that's my opinion.


many critters indulge in same sex stimulation of the joy department, but its usually the critters with more advanced brains, like chimps, dolphins, and elephants. 

the creatures with less developed brains which appear to engage in homosexuality are usually indulging in social dominance displays (dogs wolves, etc..), or are just too thick witted to understand that they are humping the wrong gender, like rabbits, fish and college students, and some are just assholes, like lions, hyenas and moralizing religious leaders.

interestingly, a small portion of the more intelligent critters sometimes form long lasting pairbonds with the same gender critters, what would otherwise be called a mated pair, particularly among the more monogamous type critters like cetaceans. 

but then theres the bonobo chimps. those guys will fuck anything at any time. i watched a nature documentary where a baboon stalked a juvenile bonobo, and just when he moved in to kill the chimp, the little bastard pulled out his cock gave what can only be described as a pedo-smile and chased the baboon into the forest with a raging erection.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 13, 2012)

Silicity said:


> either way i would not fuck with alot of gay men, especially in san fransisco, they understand 50% of people are ignorant and stupid, so they beef up and trust me, no man wants to get beat up by a gay man.


they also ''beef up'' because gays appreciate beauty,be that female,nice clothes,nice housing decore,and of course honed and toned male bodies, this i understand, for i imagine they feel similar to how i feel when i see a beautiful lady exposing her midrift and skin tight leggins displaying her beautiful womanly bits...hmmm
fuck! many times in summer previously stated ladies have caused me many a close shave whilst driving, desperate to crook my neck for a longer better look...lol.
result,many a close shave, i nearly crash every summer!
this same attraction leads me to believe gays feel the same about men, it's natural for them, something got fucked up during birth or growth, fact is they don't choose to be gay, they just are! just like i'm straight!
i didn't choose! women just make my cock throb!!
what more is there to say on this subject???
apart from women rock!!!


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> are you really this fucking stupid???


How is that stupid?


----------



## The Growery (Dec 13, 2012)

kinetic said:


> So instead of killing Saddam, Bush would have just flown to Iraq and fucked him publicly.


sure would have saved a lot of money and lives. i think i could stomach watching the commander in chief have gay sex on cnn live if it meant no more wars


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 14, 2012)

The Growery said:


> sure would have saved a lot of money and lives. i think i could stomach watching the commander in chief have gay sex on cnn live if it meant no more wars


sadly it doesnt work that way. 

but if it makes you feel better you can watch him fuck you in the ass every year in the State of the Union speech.


----------



## Digger Dave (Dec 14, 2012)

WHO! gives a shit.What you like in life,just injoy yourself.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 14, 2012)

Silicity said:


> either way i would not fuck with alot of gay men, especially in san fransisco, they understand 50% of people are ignorant and stupid, so they beef up and trust me, no man wants to get beat up by a gay man.


lol true, here's a video in which Joey Diaz recounts being beaten by a gay man- [video=youtube;BbgNdhzf4XE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbgNdhzf4XE[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 14, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> most definitely genetic, if anything i see it as a phenotype dependent mostly on a genotype.


I have to point out the false dichotomy here -- either genetic or a choice. NO! 
Something can be biological and not be of genetic origin. Some hypotheses has to do with the mother's hormones during gestation. This would be a biological influence without being genetic in nature. The other mistake is to claim that you are either 'born with it' or it's a conscious choice. There are so many other possible explanations that don't fall into either of these categories. Genetic research is demonstrating how environment and other non-genetic modalities influence our genes so a complex combination of nature and nurture mold many of our behaviors and preferences. 
However, choice is most likely something that can be ruled out. I can no more "choose" to like vanilla more than chocolate than I can "choose" to like sucking cock over eating pussy.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 14, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I have to point out the false dichotomy here -- either genetic or a choice. NO!
> Something can be biological and not be of genetic origin. Some hypotheses has to do with the mother's hormones during gestation. This would be a biological influence without being genetic in nature. The other mistake is to claim that you are either 'born with it' or it's a conscious choice. There are so many other possible explanations that don't fall into either of these categories. Genetic research is demonstrating how environment and other non-genetic modalities influence our genes so a complex combination of nature and nurture mold many of our behaviors and preferences.
> However, choice is most likely something that can be ruled out. I can no more "choose" to like vanilla more than chocolate than I can "choose" to like sucking cock over eating pussy.


i agree, i saw a video that discussed how identical gay twins who are seperated at birth shared behavioral traits but not skills/hobbies and fobias but not beliefs. despite that overwhelmingly of one is gay the other is too. environment seems to have little effect on those who seem to be "born gay". thats why i believe its an underlying genetic predisposition.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

if you have an identical twin that is gay and one that isn't then you simply aren't born gay. are you? identical twins are identical. every single identical twin that is born gay would have to share their sexuality with their sibling. otherwise the "born that way" theory simply doesn't play out. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biology_and_sexual_orientation

[h=3]Twin studies[/h] A number of twin studies have attempted to compare the relative importance of genetics and environment in the causation of sexual orientation. In a 1991 study, Bailey and Pillard found that 52% of monozygotic (MZ) brothers and 22% of the dizygotic (DZ) twins were concordant for homosexuality.[SUP][4][/SUP] 'MZ' indicates identical twins with the same sets of genes and 'DZ' indicates fraternal twins where genes are mixed to a similar extent as non-twin siblings. In 2000 Bailey, Dunne and Martin found similar results from a larger sample of 4,901 Australian twins.[SUP][5][/SUP] Self reported zygosity, sexual attraction, fantasy and behaviours were assessed by questionnaire and zygosity was serologically checked when in doubt. They found 20% concordance in the male identical or MZ twins and 24% concordance for the female identical or MZ twins. A meta-study by Hershberger (2001)[SUP][6][/SUP] compares the results of eight different twin studies: among those, all but two showed MZ twins having much higher concordance of sexual orientation than DZ twins, suggesting a non-negligible genetic component.
Bearman and Bruckman (2002) criticized early studies of concentrating on small, select samples[SUP][3][/SUP] and non-representative selection of their subjects.[SUP][7][/SUP] They studied 289 pairs of identical twins (monozygotic or from one fertilized egg) and 495 pairs of fraternal twins (dizygotic or from two fertilized eggs) and found concordance rates for same-sex attraction of only 7.7% for male identical twins and 5.3% for females, a pattern which they say "does not suggest genetic influence independent of social context."[SUP][3][/SUP]
A 2010 study of all adult twins in Sweden (more than 7,600 twins)[SUP][8][/SUP] found that same-sex behavior was explained by both heritable factors and individual-specific environmental sources (such as prenatal environment, experience with illness and trauma, as well as peer groups, and sexual experiences), while influences of shared-environment variables such as familial environment and societal attitudes had a weaker, but significant effect. Women showed a statistically non-significant trend to weaker influence of hereditary effects, while men showed no effect of shared environmental effects. The use of all adult twins in Sweden was designed to address the criticism of volunteer studies, in which a potential bias towards participation by gay twins may influence the results (see below).
Overall, the environment shared by twins (including familial and societal attitudes) explained 0&#8211;17% of the choice of sexual partner, genetic factors 18&#8211;39% and the unique environment 61&#8211;66%. The individual's unique environment includes, for example, circumstances during pregnancy and childbirth, physical and psychological trauma (e.g., accidents, violence, and disease), peer groups (other than those shared with a twin), and sexual experiences. In men, genetic effects explained .34&#8211;.39 of the variance, the shared environment .00, and the individual-specific environment .61&#8211;.66 of the variance. Corresponding estimates among women were .18&#8211;.19 for genetic factors, .16&#8211;.17 for shared environmental, and .64&#8211;.66 for unique environmental factors.
[h=4]Criticisms[/h] Twin studies have received a number of criticisms including self-selection bias where homosexuals with gay siblings are more likely to volunteer for studies. Nonetheless, it is possible to conclude that, given the difference in sexuality in so many sets of identical twins, sexual orientation cannot be purely caused by genetics.[SUP][9][/SUP]
Another issue is the recent finding that even monozygotic twins can be different and there is a mechanism which might account for monozygotic twins being discordant for homosexuality. Gringas and Chen (2001) describe a number of mechanisms which can lead to differences between monozygotic twins, the most relevant here being chorionicity and amniocity.[SUP][10][/SUP] Dichorionic twins potentially have different hormonal environments and receive maternal blood from separate placenta. Monoamniotic twins share a hormonal environment, but can suffer from the 'twin to twin transfusion syndrome' in which one twin is "relatively stuffed with blood and the other exsanguinated".[SUP][11][/SUP] If one twin receives less testosterone and the other more, this could result in different levels of brain masculinisation.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2012)

It's an invitro process, also, identical twins don't share the same finger prints, so that alone puts a kink in the armor of that argument. Sexuality, much like fingerprints, can be different in identical twins.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's an invitro process, also, identical twins don't share the same finger prints, so that alone puts a kink in the armor of that argument. Sexuality, much like fingerprints, can be different in identical twins.



that makes sense.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

Loser Faggot 69 said:


> I choose to suck dick but I'm gay by nature! You silly boys! You know u wanna have a circle jerk wit this guy!
> 
> I fap a lot to gay porn but that don't MAKE me gay...it MAKES me horny! RRROIR!!!!! Gimme some dick!



welcome to rollitup.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> welcome to rollitup.


You mean welcome back, TexRx/Prisoner/ButtHurt/etc. cn


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 14, 2012)

Loser Faggot 69 said:


> You're the king of your little pathetic internet forum world! Pathetic Fuck! Get a life and I'll give you a reach around
> 
> Last time I checked, you assholes and trolls are trapped in your blind internet forum world while I never encounter a single one of you in real life
> 
> Fucking losers


Who's pathetic?


----------



## Drunkard (Dec 15, 2012)

Trololololololol...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Loser Faggot 69 said:


> You should ask yourself that question the next time you look in the mirror
> 
> I do: "who's pathetic?" answer:they are! I are good person inside...no worries!
> 
> ...


What a dumbass


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2012)

No one could look stupid next to you, buddy..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2012)

You misunderstood. You are literally the stupidest person to exist, stupid people standing next to you, comparably, look like geniuses.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 15, 2012)

I take it you have met this guy/gal in person to make such prejudice remarks


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> I take it you have met this guy/gal in person to make such prejudice remarks


No need. 

......


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea i kinda forgot the meaning of prejudice.





Padawanbater2 said:


> No need.
> 
> ......


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 15, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Yea i kinda forgot the meaning of prejudice.


yeah i can see that


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like you man, cant you see i liked your post?





ginjawarrior said:


> yeah i can see that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Yea i kinda forgot the meaning of prejudice.


Apparently.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea, i just got back on riu and saw so much prejudice shit going on. I guess people call shotgun on these types of things





Padawanbater2 said:


> Apparently.


----------

